# which 2Coolers do you want to meet in 2015



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Borrowing Reel Time's idea and having a gathering scheduled for 5-2, who do you folks want to meet?

Looking forward to meeting more of you out there.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=748081


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sharkchum 
9121SS
bill
MONT
bubbas kenner
wet dreams 
there are a few others but these guys seem to all have good info to share and appear to be primarily pleasent folks, and tend to keep the bashing to a minimal, but will tell you if you are doing something wrong or if an easier way or better way is available.

and the one and only George from pearland as he helped me with the fiberglassing on my rebuild nice enough to take the time out of his day to speak with me on the phone a couple of times for about an hour or so.... so really i owe him at least a beer.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I cant think of a single person i wouldnt want to meet. Well maybe that guy that said yamaha sucks lol


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Capt Dave


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

As long we don't discuss politics or religion I'd fish with almost anyone.


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

I want to meet BlackJack224.
I want to verify that a guy can post that many times a day and still be able to talk to someone without having to type.
I'll even buy the beer. But he'll have to put his phone, tablet, or computer down and open it himself.:rotfl:


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I wanna meet OneDayScratch sometime during 2015....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

martykaan said:


> I want to meet BlackJack224.
> I want to verify that a guy can post that many times a day and still be able to talk to someone without having to type.
> I'll even buy the beer. But he'll have to put his phone, tablet, or computer down and open it himself.:rotfl:


So.....I'm not the only one whom wonders how anyone could have the time or want to to post that much!:rotfl:

Just jackin BJ.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

The new Whiskeygirl!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

steve holchak said:


> The new Whiskeygirl!


I was just typing the same thing.... maybe a mud rasslin event


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Castaway2 said:


> Sharkchum
> 9121SS
> bill
> MONT
> ...


Thanks cat2 I may be at the tackle swap at serious tackle this sat.i have a broke hand so will be shaking hands with my left hand.
I look forward to meeting all 2coolers I can none have been disappointing.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I wan to meet 006!


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

Pat Goff
Capt. Dave
Smackdaddy53
troutsupport
chickenboy
Crusader

I've never met these gentlemen but their words of wisdom have lead me to more than a few fish. Many thanks to each of you.

I intend to be at the FTU sample sale in April.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm happy to meet anyone. See y'all there.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Blackjack224 is the burn handle for master cylinder.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Syco and Trouthunter


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

My feelings are hurt... LOL!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

carryyourbooks said:


> Blackjack224 is the burn handle for master cylinder.


I thought there was a tad bit of bi-polar in those posts.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think I'd like to meet Category5, I can't seem to find him.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

**** Chaser said:


> I was just typing the same thing.... maybe a mud rasslin event


Her husband said.."the first 50 bucks takes her"


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

SeaY'all said:


> Her husband said.."the first 50 bucks takes her"


Oh snap, I'm worth that much?! He'd probably say $5 or a beer :rotfl:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

SeaY'all said:


> Her husband said.."the first 50 bucks takes her"


Lol. Deal. I'll even kick in a 12er of keystone light.

Hahaha


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

**** Chaser said:


> Lol. Deal. I'll even kick in a 12er of keystone light.
> 
> Hahaha


That may get her warmed up but, from what i understand after 3 years of working with her is, you really need to keep her on the mezcal and whiskey. Alternating the shots every 15 minutes until desired effect is produced.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

SeaY'all said:


> That may get her warmed up but, from what i understand after 3 years of working with her is, you really need to keep her on the mezcal and whiskey. Alternating the shots every 15 minutes until desired effect is produced.


.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Based on her profile info reminds me of my wife, I'm guessing she runs luke-warm to hot all the time. Ain't no extravagant effort required to get my wife up to temperature.


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Category5 said:


> Based on her profile info reminds me of my wife, I'm guessing she runs luke-warm to hot all the time. Ain't no extravagant effort required to get my wife up to temperature.


Haha, I'm actually pretty chill most of the time. But, if you mouth off about the military, veterans, Chris Kyle, or Texas you'll get one heck of a piece of my mind 
:texasflag


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Is there enough to spare for that?


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

spurgersalty said:


> Is there enough to spare for that?


Probably not actually, most of it went into hiding after I took calculus 3 & differential equations back in college. :rofl:


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Capt. Dave


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I have been lucky enough to meet SO many of you guy's/gals over the last few years. More than I could name actually. Hopefully I get to meet many more of you over the next few years. Some awesome people on here! (and some idiots)


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I have been lucky enough to meet SO many of you guy's/gals over the last few years. More than I could name actually. Hopefully I get to meet many more of you over the next few years. Some awesome people on here! (and some idiots)


idiots????? Who? Why is this the first I'm hearing of this?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

whiskeygirl said:


> Probably not actually, most of it went into hiding after I took calculus 3 & differential equations back in college. :rofl:


Is there any chance you can explain fluid mechanics and possibly Archimedes principle? I'm still trying to figure that stuff out.
If you can, I'd love to meet you. You sound as smart as a marine propulsion engineer.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

LouieB said:


> Is there any chance you can explain fluid mechanics and possibly Archimedes principle? I'm still trying to figure that stuff out.
> If you can, I'd love to meet you. You sound as smart as a marine propulsion engineer.


It's fluid *dynamics* :shaking: It's no wonder that eng. took you to task on that thread!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> It's fluid *dynamics* :shaking: It's no wonder that eng. took you to task on that thread!


Hey home fry, you going to make it down south this go around? How's the back?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> It's fluid *dynamics* :shaking: It's no wonder that eng. took you to task on that thread!


Uhhhhhhhhh....
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=13058650&postcount=14

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

LouieB said:


> whiskeygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not actually, most of it went into hiding after I took calculus 3 & differential equations back in college. :rofl:
> ...


Between myself or my husband I'm sure we could, he's a marine engineering degree & my major was marine science with a focus on physical oceanography, minor in biology & english. Could've minored in math too if I'd filled out the form lol. I took every dang math class they offered.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

"whisper" yeah he's right it's dynamics, you're thinking of MOM (mechanics of materials)


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Category5 said:


> idiots????? Who? Why is this the first I'm hearing of this?


Lol I won't mention any names.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

everybody !


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

whiskeygirl said:


> Between myself or my husband I'm sure we could, he's a marine engineering degree & my major was marine science with a focus on physical oceanography, minor in biology & english. Could've minored in math too if I'd filled out the form lol. I took every dang math class they offered.


I majored in aquaculture science, I'm sure between the three of us we could make 30K per year easy. They don't really talk about the economics of your degree while you're in college. FML.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

whiskeygirl said:


> Between myself or my husband I'm sure we could, he's a marine engineering degree & my major was marine science with a focus on physical oceanography, minor in biology & english. Could've minored in math too if I'd filled out the form lol. I took every dang math class they offered.


.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

whiskeygirl said:


> Between myself or my husband I'm sure we could, he's a marine engineering degree & my major was marine science with a focus on physical oceanography, minor in biology & english. Could've minored in math too if I'd filled out the form lol. I took every dang math class they offered.


Sweet. I'll buy the beer if you'll edumakate me. Wait...who's your husband?? LOL



Category5 said:


> "whisper" yeah he's right it's dynamics, you're thinking of MOM (mechanics of materials)


"WHISPER". I know. I was repeating the original post. But I'm the dummy. Remember??:headknock:rotfl:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

LouieB said:


> Sweet. I'll buy the beer if you'll edumakate me.
> 
> "WHISPER". I know. I was repeating the original post. *But I'm the dummy. Remember*??:headknock:rotfl:


Okay, okay, I'll agree with you on this one


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh... I get it. I'm starting to get stuff.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Okay, okay, I'll agree with you on this one


_All I did was provide facts, I am sorry if it offends anyone because it contradicts what you thought you knew.
I am not going to turn the thread into a physics lesson on *fluid mechanics*, next I'll have to explain Archimedes principal...._
:wink:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

LouieB said:


> _All I did was provide facts, I am sorry if it offends anyone because it contradicts what you thought you knew.
> I am not going to turn the thread into a physics lesson on *fluid mechanics*, next I'll have to explain Archimedes principal...._
> :wink:


 Louie......shhhh.....before you hurt yourself!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> It's fluid *dynamics* :shaking: It's no wonder that eng. took you to task on that thread!


The same Einstein Engineer that said Archimedes Principal??? Instead of Principle



whiskeygirl said:


> Between myself or my husband I'm sure we could, he's a marine engineering degree & my major was marine science with a focus on physical oceanography, minor in biology & english. Could've minored in math too if I'd filled out the form lol. I took every dang math class they offered.


I majored in Math until my senior year and a class called Linear Abstract Algebra....Never could understand that one and switched majors...LOL...If I ever meet you and/or your husband I will buy the tequila and get y'all to explain it to me.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

LouieB said:


> Sweet. I'll buy the beer if you'll edumakate me. Wait...who's your husband?? LOL
> 
> "WHISPER". I know. I was repeating the original post. But I'm the dummy. Remember??:headknock:rotfl:


Why did you put whisper in all caps? It seems like a contradiction. Are you yelling or whispering?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Louie......shhhh.....before you hurt yourself!


Easy there JL. I'm not smart enough to be a professional or even be in a profession. All I was doing there was quoting someone else who is obviously much smarter than the average bear.

But...I can push a red button and get a banana. :dance:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Category5 said:


> Why did you put whisper in all caps? It seems like a contradiction. Are you yelling or whispering?


I was whispering loudly.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would like to meet LouieB and Jamie_Lee. There!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Category5 said:


> I would like to meet LouieB and Jamie_Lee. There!


Ha. I've met Jamie Lee. And yes you want to meet her.
Me, maybe not so much. Pretty big downer after meeting her.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

I would go just meet myself because I'm freaking awesome!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I met Freon. He "whispers" in Depends.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Tryin to remember If Amy was a member here. Coastals X gf. Proly only blue water guys will remember those pictures...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

LouieB said:


> Easy there JL. I'm not smart enough to be a professional or even be in a profession. All I was doing there was quoting someone else who is obviously much smarter than the average bear.
> 
> But...I can push a red button and get a banana. :dance:


Lol what are you, a monkey? I bet some idiot said that to you.

Louie you is kind
you is smart
and you is important!

Y'all doing the South Shore Boat Show?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

myprozac said:


> Tryin to remember If Amy was a member here. Coastals X gf. Proly only blue water guys will remember those pictures...


I remember some of those pics...:brew2:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

LouieB said:


> Ha. I've met Jamie Lee. And yes you want to meet her.
> Me, maybe not so much. Pretty big downer after meeting her.


so..........you're saying there's a chance
Not for me and Jamie Lee, but for us. Ol' Brokeback got us good!


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Category5 said:


> I majored in aquaculture science, I'm sure between the three of us we could make 30K per year easy.  They don't really talk about the economics of your degree while you're in college. FML.


Hahaha, yeah husband got smart and did the engineering thing so he moves oil rigs & surveys ships. I on the other hand graduated, saw my realistic options, laughed and decided I wanted to actually have a life if I was gonna be making almost nothing. So, musician & throwing paper airplanes at SeaY'all all day it is.....:headknock


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

whiskeygirl said:


> Hahaha, yeah husband got smart and did the engineering thing so he moves oil rigs & surveys ships. I on the other hand graduated, saw my realistic options, laughed and decided I wanted to actually have a life if I was gonna be making almost nothing. So, musician & throwing paper airplanes at SeaY'all all day it is.....:headknock


Hahah,,,it hurts to laugh


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

LouieB said:


> Is there any chance you can explain fluid mechanics and possibly Archimedes principle? I'm still trying to figure that stuff out.
> If you can, I'd love to meet you. You sound as smart as a marine propulsion engineer.


Lol. .i know what you did there. ..m now ... just wait for it.. wait for it.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Castaway2 said:


> Lol. .i know what you did there. ..m now ... just wait for it.. wait for it.


darn it it already happened ...I think


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

myprozac said:


> Tryin to remember If Amy was a member here. Coastals X gf. Proly only blue water guys will remember those pictures...





scwine said:


> I remember some of those pics...:brew2:


This Amy ???......


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> This Amy ???......


Yep,,,That be the one. Lol.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Lol what are you, a monkey? I bet some idiot said that to you.
> 
> Louie you is kind
> you is smart
> ...


I'm good enough. I'm start enough. And doggoneit, people like me.

Scott and Cory are doing the show. They read on the internet I wasn't smart enough to hold a conversation so they took over.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I want to meet Louie B and one day I'll stick around long enough to meet saltwatersensations. lol


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

"Gonna be there a while? Better grab a snickers." comes to mind


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> This Amy ???......


some nice underboob behind those bonita


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> This Amy ???......


hahahaha.....you old pervert. still had that picture saved. :bounce::ac550::brew2:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> I want to meet Louie B and one day I'll stick around long enough to meet saltwatersensations. lol


We've met. I have the empty beer cans to prove it.
You've met SwS. Someone has the hug pictures to prove it.
:slimer:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> hahahaha.....you old pervert. still had that picture saved. :bounce::ac550::brew2:


I wuzn't THAT old when she was around....

Come to think of it.....I ain't THAT old NOW !!.......

"Pervert" ????...hmmmm???..gotta give that a little thought......


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I have met several people from 2cool. There is not a single one of them that I would not invite into my home. I look forward to meeting several more people from 2Cool.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I just wanted to post this.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

LouieB said:


> We've met. I have the empty beer cans to prove it.
> You've met SwS. Someone has the hug pictures to prove it.
> :slimer:


Maybe I can meet some of these fine folks you speak of one of these days.


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

**** Chaser said:


> I just wanted to post this.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

whiskeygirl said:


> Hahaha, yeah husband got smart and did the engineering thing so he moves oil rigs & surveys ships. I on the other hand graduated, saw my realistic options, laughed and decided I wanted to actually have a life if I was gonna be making almost nothing. So, musician & throwing paper airplanes at SeaY'all all day it is.....:headknock


Ya but who wlked out on a friday with a pure with 5lbs of paper clips in it?
Hint ...... It wasnt me:walkingsm


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> This Amy ???......


That's a big 10-4!!!!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> hahahaha.....you old pervert. still had that picture saved. :bounce::ac550::brew2:


I was thinkin the same thing....


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

SeaY'all said:


> whiskeygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha, yeah husband got smart and did the engineering thing so he moves oil rigs & surveys ships. I on the other hand graduated, saw my realistic options, laughed and decided I wanted to actually have a life if I was gonna be making almost nothing. So, musician & throwing paper airplanes at SeaY'all all day it is.....
> ...


Oh just wait, from now on its gonna be Russian roulette when you open your mail. One "word" www.shipyourenemieaglitter.com


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

whiskeygirl said:


> Oh just wait, from now on its gonna be Russian roulette when you open your mail. One "word" www.shipyourenemieaglitter.com


You work with sea yall. I feel sorry for u. You do all the work And he sits on 2 cool. Lol.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'd like to meet Louie B and InfamousJ.

Never want to meet Gilbert again. He charged ME to mow my yard. 

TH


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Dan Wrider 

I'd want to figure out why he always give me reddies. Maybe I could change his mind on his stance against cops.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I seem to always miss the gatherings. I have met a few of y'all. Trodery broke his ribs hanging out with me a few years ago. 

I want to meet Reel Time and anyone else who like beer. I like some of yall want to meet LouieB. He doesn't like me, but I like him. Oh, Brad Luby


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd jus' like to meet somebody in 2015.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, I'd also like to meet Slopoke... I met Gilbert too.... He's a cookie pimp!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

24Buds said:


> I seem to always miss the gatherings. I have met a few of y'all. Trodery broke his ribs hanging out with me a few years ago.
> 
> I want to meet Reel Time and anyone else who like beer. I like some of yall want to meet LouieB. He doesn't like me, but I like him. Oh, Brad Luby


Why would you say that?? As long as you're not related to me, I should like you.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Mrschasintail said:


> Oh, I'd also like to meet Slopoke... I met Gilbert too.... He's a cookie pimp!


Take slopoke to a Mexican restaurant and then tell them its his birthday. Makes for good entertainment.:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FREON said:


> I majored in Math until my senior year and a class called Linear Abstract Algebra....Never could understand that one and switched majors...LOL...If I ever meet you and/or your husband I will buy the tequila and get y'all to explain it to me.


 You probably took the class when they discovered it.

How was ancient Greece?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> You probably took the class when they discovered it.
> 
> How was ancient Greece?


He dropped the class because he couldn't carry the stone tablets around anymore.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

LouieB said:


> He dropped the class because he couldn't carry the stone tablets around anymore.


Had the abacus been invented by then he probably could have squeezed by.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I want to meet Tortuga. Oh and SpeckReds...


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

boom! said:


> Had the abacus been invented by then he probably could have squeezed by.


Hey you guys need to show more respect for the elderly :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"The Marshall" said:


> Hey you guys need to show more respect for the elderly :rotfl:


Damm straight !!!!.. That's pretty rare around these parts...

and...Jamie Lee...the feeling is mutual..but I'm afeerd I'd grab you up and take off for Tahiti or somewheres...and leave that lucky hubby of yores stuck with that tribe of kiddoes...

(j/k..or course)....:rotfl:

edit...luv yore new avatar....:cheers:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> (j/k..or course)....:rotfl:


LOL! No you're not hell I'm still trying to get her to marry my son 

Oh yea I want to meet Mr. Jim and go over the will with him too 

Seriously though I'm going to stop by when I'm in town, which isn't very often these days. I want to see some of your ships.

TH


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> Damm straight !!!!.. That's pretty rare around these parts...
> 
> and...Jamie Lee...the feeling is mutual..but I'm afeerd I'd grab you up and take off for Tahiti or somewheres...and leave that lucky hubby of yores stuck with that tribe of kiddoes...
> 
> ...


Yes sir, the new avatar is wayyy mo bettah than serious Jamie Lee....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

LouieB said:


> Why would you say that?? As long as you're not related to me, I should like you.


Well since we are not related, I want to meet LouieB! Ill bring a few buds.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

OnedayScratch said:


> Yes sir, the new avatar is wayyy mo bettah than serious Jamie Lee....


 I was "seriously" trying not to get caught taking a silly "selfie" picture


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> You probably took the class when they discovered it.
> 
> How was ancient Greece?


Togas were cool.



LouieB said:


> He dropped the class because he couldn't carry the stone tablets around anymore.


You know what you can do>>



boom! said:


> Had the abacus been invented by then he probably could have squeezed by.


True, but unfortunately it hadn't been


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I would not mind meeting-

DCAVA, because he seems to be a real nice guy. I was going to go to South Padre on a business trip once and asked him a question regarding the LLM and he offered to take me fishing.

sotexhookset, because he has a hilarious since of humor. He seems like the guy if you sat next to in school, you would be getting busted with the board everyday for laughing.

Sharkum, because he fishes in Sargent like me.

Tortuga, seems like a great person to have a cup of coffee with .


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Too many to list....


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I would like to meet Tortuga also. Not many on here can remember the 1800's like he can.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> LOL! No you're not hell I'm still trying to get her to marry my son
> 
> Oh yea I want to meet Mr. Jim and go over the will with him too
> 
> ...


You would be welcome here at the double-wide anytime, Martin. Would be my pleasure...

Always keep a six pack of Bud in the fridge for 'emergencies'....


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm going with Capt. Dave. Or at least his kitchen! Also GOM1, since he graciously offered me a ride offshore! I'd say the rest of you all come in a close 2nd.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Anyone else read this whole thread just looking for their name only to be let down at the end?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Damm straight !!!!.. That's pretty rare around these parts...
> 
> and...Jamie Lee...the feeling is mutual..but I'm afeerd I'd grab you up and take off for Tahiti or somewheres...and leave that lucky hubby of yores stuck with that tribe of kiddoes...
> 
> ...


 Well if you are going to steal me away, we will have to take my babies with us! They may be the ones who drive me crazy but they also keep me sane....if that makes any sense?? Lol


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Flat Natural Born said:


> Anyone else read this whole thread just looking for their name only to be let down at the end?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nope. I was more let down when I saw mine


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd like to meet smack and see if he's the same in public as he is in the Internet,if he is we'd probably get along great.then I'd like to meet Louie and we'd hangout and watch sws and Gilbert hug it out while Barham serves us barbque and talk about props and all those awards on the wall at baumanns from them learnit college folk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Flat Natural Born said:


> I'd like to meet smack and see if he's the same in public as he is in the Internet,if he is we'd probably get along great.then I'd like to meet Louie and we'd hangout and watch sws and Gilbert hug it out while Barham serves us barbque and talk about props and all those awards on the wall at baumanns from them learnit college folk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gilbert does love those hugs!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I was "seriously" trying not to get caught taking a silly "selfie" picture


quack :rotfl:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

"The Marshall" said:


> quack :rotfl:


Don't make me drive over there and throat punch you


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I want to meet Louie B and one day I'll stick around long enough to meet saltwatersensations. lol


One day your mouth is gonna overload your short armed arse


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Damm straight !!!!.. That's pretty rare around these parts...
> 
> and...Jamie Lee...the feeling is mutual..but I'm afeerd I'd grab you up and take off for Tahiti or somewheres...and leave that lucky hubby of yores stuck with that tribe of kiddoes...
> 
> ...


The kids go with, Package deal.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Don't make me drive over there and throat punch you


bring gilbert I may need a hug after the fact..:ac550:


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Don't threaten The Marshall with a good time :rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

If there's gonna be huggin' and throat punchin', I jus' wanna watch. :rybka:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

slopoke said:


> If there's gonna be huggin' and throat punchin', I jus' wanna watch. :rybka:


That's borderline creepy.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Gilbert does love those hugs!


yes I do


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> yes I do


That's kinda creepy too. :biggrin:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> yes I do


I'm going to hug you till you quit breathing


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> I'm going to hug you till you quit breathing


don't embarrass yourself kid, I'd hate for you to have to quit this site too.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I need a hug.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> don't embarrass yourself kid, I'd hate for you to have to quit this site too.


 Don't be a pos your entire life.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> don't embarrass yourself kid, I'd hate for you to have to quit this site too.


:rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Here come all the children


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Somebody give Jay a hug. :bounce:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Here come all the children


we're not worried about dad giving us away though.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Somebody give Jay a hug. :bounce:


Jon will


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> we're not worried about dad giving us away though.


you probably never knew him.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd like to meet Jamie Lee just so I'll know if shes the one on the left or right.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I would have to say there are many


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> don't embarrass yourself kid, I'd hate for you to have to quit this site too.


lol...oh my


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Today is my Friday


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Im just wondering if Tortuga is going to post up more pics.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Boashna!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Moving along at the optimal drift speed. :rybka:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

jc said:


> Boashna!


Meet him at the ambush site.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I want to meet the "jetty life" guy


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

JettyTarpon


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Im just wondering if Tortuga is going to post up more pics.


LOL.. In the immortal words of Daffy Duck.."tha,tha,that's all folks"..:rotfl:

I've met Mont and he is a helluva lot bigger than me. Don't want no 'head slap'...or trip to Band Camp.... Think I stretched his patience with the classic 'Amy' pic already....:rotfl:


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

It would have to be Bill Clemmens..


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> Im just wondering if Tortuga is going to post up more pics.


That's a great idea!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

myprozac said:


> That's a great idea!!!


To 'Melon' myself..I'll re-post my previous post..:rotfl:

Just go take another Prozac....:spineyes:

_________________________________________________________

_"LOL.. In the immortal words of Daffy Duck.."tha,tha,that's all folks"..:rotfl:

I've met Mont and he is a helluva lot bigger than me. Don't want no 'head slap'...or trip to Band Camp.... Think I stretched his patience with the classic 'Amy' pic already"
_


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I want to meet Texas Vines but not get into a conversation with him. The gathering is only for the weekend and not sure he would finish before Monday.


----------

